# Not sure if I need a laptop cooling device



## erniesliter (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello,

I recently purchased a laptop that is running Intel Core i7-3630QM 2.4GHz. I installed the Speed Fan program and it says that my 4 cores are running at 57-60C with just chrome running. I game and while I haven't checked the temp with speedfan, I'm guessing it gets a bit higher. I looked up the processor and it says the t junction is 105C.

However I'm still nervous that I'm reducing the lifespan of my laptop/processor and it seems that some basic laptop coolers are quite affordable, $20-30 on Amazon. My computer costs $750 so I'm thinking that if the cooling pad can prolong the life of my laptop even by a little bit it would be worth it for $20. Do you guys think I should purchase a laptop cooling pad?


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

If you want your PC to last longer go for a laptop cooler


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi erniesliter :wave:

'Speedfan' isn't very accurate when used 'straight out the box', it needs a bit of calibrating first. You should find the temperatures listed in the BIOS (See the User-Manual to find which key to press, when booting up) but they're only the 'Idle' temps, when nothing is running.

A good (freeware) program to monitor your temperatures is 'HWMonitor' (*Link*), this will show the temperature of everything that has a heat-sensor fitted (usually CPU, graphics-chip, parts of the motherboard and hard-drives).

If you want to calibrate 'Speedfan', note the various temperatures on a bit of paper with Windows idle, then in 'Speedfan' click the 'Configure' button, on the next dialogue-box select the 'Advanced' tab along the top, select the chip to adjust from the drop-down list then select the entry in the box just below it. A display-bar appears along the bottom which is used to 'offset' the temperature reading (Up for negative offset, down for positive offset), use that to adjust the temperature so it's the same as what you noted from HWMonitor - You'll need to adjust each chip listed for total accuracy.

Having said that, laptops aren't really suitable for 'intensive' gaming, games usually max out the graphics-processor and the laptop can't dissipate the heat fast enough, unless you lower a lot of the graphics-detail within the game-options.

Laptop-coolers can help a lot, but try and select one that has the fan in the same area as the air-inlet on the bottom of the laptop, otherwise you'll end up with a hot laptop with a cool patch of plastic underneath :laugh: - Also, the laptop 'feet' tend to be a bit short, so raising the laptop up a bit can allow easier air-circulation under there, 1/4"-1/2" is adequate (Some plastic bottle-tops and a lump of 'Blu-Tack' is ideal :wink.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Laptop coolers can be effective but look for one as described by WereBo.
Speedfan is for fans and rarely renders accurate temp readings. The Bios is commonly the most accurate and HWMonitor is good for monitoring.
Laptops are deigned intended for convenience and , regardless of the advertisements, not gaming.


----------

